
How they did it: GRU hackers vs. US elections - radley
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/from-bitly-to-x-agent-how-gru-hackers-targeted-the-2016-presidential-election/
======
shuntress
Interesting read about basic techniques coming together to enable a big
project.

It must be an absurd amount of leg-work to put this information all together
after-the-fact.

